# Any tips on establishing a company?



## Protocol (17 Jun 2008)

Has anybody any advice on setting up a company?

Any idea where to get a model or template of the articles of association and the memo of association?

On the CRO website, there is a form A1 application from to fill in.

There are different parties mentioned on the form:

presenter
company secretary
subscribers
directors

My query: in a small 1 or 2 person company, can these all be the same 1 or 2 people?


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (17 Jun 2008)

Protocol said:


> Has anybody any advice on setting up a company?
> 
> Any idea where to get a model or template of the articles of association and the memo of association?
> 
> ...



King's legal stationary shop in Dublin around parnel street area (I think), have Memo & Arts for € 5.

Yes they can all be the same person, you will need 2 directors.

Lots of threads on this here and in the business section of boards.ie , if you do a search


----------



## MandaC (17 Jun 2008)

If you dont know what you are doing, you could make a bags of it.  How much is it now to set up a company through a formation agent?  

Most formation agents will give you a number of sets of your M&A with the correct objects for your business,  initial minutes, company register with the first entries for shareholders, directors, company seal and so on.

It is the kind of thing that is quite easy to do when you know how, kind of like the mastercard add, company form  A1€50, Company Register €25, Company Seal €25, knowing how to do it, priceless.

Although it is very easy to do when you know how and there are a number of threads on it, it is something I would recommend leaving to the professionals. I have had to sort out files for people having taken short cuts (especially with M&A)  Incorrect clauses or clauses which are not applicable to their particular circumstances often dont come to light till they are perhaps seeking Bank Funding or something similar and Banks legal dept. pick up on it. These clauses might not be incorrect in general, but just not applicable to them.   Good luck on it.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Jun 2008)

Cheapest way to form a company: Don't - just register as a sole trader or partnership instead if this is practical.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> It is the kind of thing that is quite easy to do when you know how, kind of like the mastercard add, company form A1€50, Company Register €25, Company Seal €25, knowing how to do it, priceless.


 



ubiquitous said:


> Cheapest way to form a company: Don't - just register as a sole trader or partnership instead if this is practical.


 
So true, so true.


----------



## simplyjoe (18 Jun 2008)

I agree with Ubiq. However if you have to form a company I would use a formation agent. From your question you appear to have a lack of knowledge of the basics of company law. Dangerous. I think you would get a company from a formation agent for €200 - €300. Many people now use limited companies to achieve limited liability. Limited liability does not apply where you have portrayed yourself as not being limited (did not use the word Limited or Ltd in your correspondence, adverts, etc.), you acted recklessly, where you traded beyond the point where you knew you were insolvent..


----------



## astraclub (18 Jun 2008)

i used a company and bought a platinum package for 399, otherwise other were charging 200+, my experience with this platinum package:--Horrible, delayed by a month and no apology whatsowever
be sensible and just use cheapest offer from a company setup service, it will take your hassle away, worth it.
dont go for platinum package etc


----------



## noelywire (10 May 2009)

Sorry for dragging up an old post, but I was just wondering. After looking for distributers for items for my website. Almost all require a vat id, registered company name and registered company number. 

Could anyone tell me if you get each of those, if you just register as a sole trader?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 May 2009)

You can register for VAT as a sole trader. 
You can not get a registered company name as a sole trader.
You can not get a regisrered company number as a sole trader.

You can however, as a sole trader, register a business name. ( see www.cro.ie )


----------



## Magunn (10 May 2009)

Only go down the company route if you have a genuine reason for establishing a "company", as the annual costs of returns etc can be horrendous. A Sole Trader or Partnership can be much easier in terms of annual costs. Beware the concept of Limited Liability - not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Setanta12 (11 May 2009)

Set up as a sole-trader first and then incorporate only if you must. When you must - value your personal trade way over the odds if you're cash-rich and have your new company buy the trade from you.

It means you will pay CGT but there is a reason for this - ultimately it will save you loads of tax.


----------



## sartay (1 Oct 2009)

Any recommendations for where to obtain a company seal cheaply?


----------



## MandaC (4 Oct 2009)

McGrath Company Seals in Lombard Street - think a seal is about 20


----------

